# Sich nach links verschiebendes Bild



## Musti (25. Jul 2008)

Hallo Leute

ich habe so gut wie keine Ahnung mit Grafikprogrammierung. Eine Starthilfe und paar Ideen sind deswegen sehr hilfreich.

Meine Aufgabe ist es aus einem Vector welches Objekte mit den Werten  x,y sowie eine Zahl für die Farbe des Pixels besitzt,am Bildschirm anzuzeigen und die nachkommenden Werte entsprechen anzufügen und somit das Bild nach links Verschieben lassen.

Wie kann ich z.B. auf den Koordinaten x,y ein Pixel mit ein bestimmte Farbe darstellen. Die Farbe soll sich nur im Spektrum von Weiss bis zu Schwarz bewegen.

Wie gesagt bin Anfänger und hoffe solche Fragen nerven nicht zu sehr.


----------



## Quaxli (25. Jul 2008)

Musti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und die nachkommenden Werte entsprechen anzufügen und somit das Bild nach links verschieben



Den Teil habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht verstanden  
Soll das eine Animation werden?

Wenn es um das setzen vonPixeln geht würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:

- ein BufferedImage in Größe des Bildschirms anlegen
- mit setRGB(...) die Pixel im BufferedImage setzen
- das BufferedImage zeichnen

Das mal als grobe Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Musti (25. Jul 2008)

Damit meinte ich das die Datei die ich als Grafik anzeigen soll immer wächst also neue Bildinformation hinzukommen.
Ich möchte kein Standbild haben.In der Anzeige soll die dazukommende Information von der Rechten Seite aus ins Bild kommen und links dafür die entsprechende Menge an Pixel verschwinden. Das bild verschiebt sich so nach links.


----------

